# Want to know if your car is insured ?



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Want to know if your car is insured ?

Link below will tell you if your car is showing on the data base as insured or not..
It could be used to check if another vehicle is insured .... Not sure if that is the intended reason fro using the site or if its legal.. Not sure.. Up to you !

http://ownvehicle.askmid.com/


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You tick a data protection confirmation box to say that you are the owner etc, so it isn't intended to check other people's vehicles.

It is also important to understand that askMID is purely a tool to check if a vehicle is showing as insured on the database. If a vehicle does not show up, it does not mean it is uninsured. If your own vehicle is not listed on the database, get hold of your broker/insurer and let them know. Most times it is due to a data input error or, sometimes an error in the system where the MID doesn't update and on rare occasions, an oversight.

There are a number of reasons why a vehicle may not be showing, such as data input errors and delays in populating the site following a change of insurer or a change of vehicle. There are also some exceptions on fleet and motor trade policies where vehicles are passing through or in someone's possession for less than 7 days.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I love having to update our insurance database, we used to send the information across to the broker but now i have to input it all myself.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Says my vehicle is uninsured bah, must be true


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

whoooop im insured


----------

